# Sun dried tomatoes, recipe needed



## htc (Dec 27, 2004)

Hi, does anyone have any ideas on what I make with sun dried tomatoes? I bought one of those big canisters from Costco, it's packed in oil. One catch, I'm on a no bread/rice/pasta diet for the next two weeks, so please give me ideas for stuff for meats, salads, dips or beans.

Hopefully ya'll can help me out.     Thanks!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 27, 2004)

ok, wait two weeks, then make sundried tomato pesto.   

or, chop the and add them to sliced mushrooms, and marinate in evoo, red wine vinegar, thyme, savory, and bay leaves.


----------



## Erik (Dec 28, 2004)

They are fantastic on a pizza, with a pesto base, roasted garlic, kalamata olives, and mozzarella!!!


----------



## marmalady (Dec 28, 2004)

You can use them in a Mediterranean chicken or fish dish - sautee or bake the chicken or fish, add sun drieds, olives, oregano, EVOO, garlic, and onions, maybe a little fennel.  Yum!

Also, here's a great dip - 

TOFU/SUNDRIED TOMATO DIP

10 sun dried tomatoes		
2 roasted red bell peppers	
1 large cloves garlic
1-2 canned chipotle chiles	
1 15oz. can white beans	
5 ¼  oz. firm silken tofu
1tsp. ground cumin		
1 tsp. dried oregano		
¼  cup olive oil
Salt/pepper to taste.

Soak tomatoes in just enough water to cover til soft, about 30 minutes; squeeze to remove as much moisture as possible; chop coarsely.  
In food processor, combine tomatoes with red peppers, garlic,and chiles; process to a puree; add beans and process til combined.  Add tofu, cumin and oregano and process til well blended.  Slowly add olive oil in a thin stream, blending well. May be stored refrigerated, two days.  Serve with raw vegetables, breadsticks, or pita or tortilla chips.

And here's a great ap - 

PHYLLO NESTS W/SUNDRIED TOMATOES

App. 75 nests

8oz. Monterey jack cheese		
1T chopped shallot	
12 sundried tomatoes,hydrated	
1 clove garlic, smashed
1T snipped chives			
phyllo dough
4oz.melted butter

Place cheese, shallot, tomatoes and garlic in food processor and pulse till well chopped; add chives and egg, and pulse til combined; refrigerate til ready to use. 

Open phyllo and cover with damp towel; working w/one sheet at a time, brush lightly with melted butter; cut into 5 strips widthwise.  Form nests; place on a parchment lined baking sheet and bake in a preheated 350 degree oven for 10 minutes, or til lightly browned.  
Spoon about a tsp. of the filling into the center of each nest.  Return to oven and bake for 10 minutes longer, til cheese is melted; serve immediately.


----------



## Chopstix (Dec 28, 2004)

Fresh Mozzarella Salad!

Prepare dressing of balsamic vinegar, evoo, a little salt, optional honey. On a plate, spread out in a circular pattern: one half-inch slice of fresh mozz, one thin slice sun-dried tomato, another slice mozz, and one basil leaf.  Repeat to form a circle on the plate.  Sprinkle with dressing.  Top with fresh ground black pepper. 

This should not only look great but taste great!

Enjoy!


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 28, 2004)

HTC, this recipe is great.  I've made it for my hubby when he's on South Beach.  Since you're using sun-dried tomatoes packed in oil, I'd just drain them really well, slice them and eliminate the directions for hydrating them (the recipe calls for ones not packed in oil, but you can work around that!).

Braised Beef with Sun-Dried Tomatoes

The tomatoes cook so long in the liquid that they soften to the point of falling apart, adding flavor and body to the braise. The long cooking time also makes the beef very tender. 


2 teaspoons olive oil
2 pounds beef stew meat, cut into 1-inch cubes
2 medium onions, vertically sliced
2 garlic cloves, minced
1 tablespoon all-purpose flour
1 3/4 cups water
1 cup dry red wine
1 cup less-sodium beef broth
1 cup sun-dried tomato halves, packed without oil, cut into strips (about 2 1/2 ounces)
1 tablespoon brown sugar
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
1 1/2 teaspoons chopped fresh rosemary
3/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1 bay leaf
1/4 cup chopped fresh parsley

Heat olive oil in a large Dutch oven over medium-high heat. Add beef; cook 4 minutes, browning on all sides. Add sliced onion; cook for 7 minutes or until onion is softened, stirring occasionally. Add minced garlic; cook 1 minute, stirring frequently. Stir in flour; cook 2 minutes, stirring often.
Stir in water and next 9 ingredients (through bay leaf). Reduce heat to medium-low; cover and simmer 1 hour. Uncover and simmer 30 minutes or until beef is tender. Discard bay leaf. Sprinkle each serving with parsley. 

Yield: 8 servings (serving size: 3/4 cup beef stew and 1 1/2 teaspoons parsley)

CALORIES 241 (35% from fat); FAT 9.4g (satfat 3.2g, monofat 4.4g, polyfat 0.5g); PROTEIN 23.8g; CARBOHYDRATE 10g; FIBER 1.5g; CHOLESTEROL 71mg; IRON 3.7mg; SODIUM 443mg; CALCIUM 33mg; 
Cooking Light, SEPTEMBER 2004


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 28, 2004)

In addition to sauteing them with various vegetables (asparagus is great, here are some more ideas:

*Chicken Breasts Stuffed with Goat Cheese and Sun-Dried Tomatoes*

Use a paring knife to cut the small pocket into the chicken breasts. Serve this dish with orzo or rice to soak up the shallot-thyme sauce. 


1 cup boiling water
1/3 cup sun-dried tomatoes, packed without oil
2 teaspoons olive oil, divided
1/2 cup chopped shallots, divided
1 1/2 teaspoons sugar
3 garlic cloves, minced
2 1/2 tablespoons balsamic vinegar, divided
1/2 cup (2 ounces) crumbled goat cheese
2 tablespoons chopped fresh basil
3/4 teaspoon salt, divided
4 (6-ounce) skinless, boneless chicken breast halves
1/8 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
3/4 cup fat-free, less-sodium chicken broth
1/4 teaspoon dried thyme
2 teaspoons cornstarch
2 teaspoons water

Combine boiling water and tomatoes in a bowl; cover and let stand 30 minutes or until soft. Drain and finely chop.
Heat 1 teaspoon oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium heat. Add 1/3 cup shallots, sugar, and garlic; cook 4 minutes or until lightly browned, stirring frequently. Spoon into a bowl; stir in 1 1/2 teaspoons vinegar.

Combine chopped tomatoes, shallot mixture, cheese, basil, and 1/4 teaspoon salt, stirring well.

Cut a horizontal slit through thickest portion of each chicken breast half to form a pocket. Stuff about 2 tablespoons cheese mixture into each pocket. Sprinkle chicken evenly with 1/2 teaspoon salt and black pepper.

Heat 1 teaspoon oil in pan over medium-high heat. Add chicken; cook 6 minutes on each side or until done. Remove chicken from pan; cover and keep warm. Add broth, remaining shallots, 2 tablespoons vinegar, and thyme; bring to a boil. Combine cornstarch and water, stirring with a whisk. Add cornstarch mixture to pan; bring to a boil. Cook 1 minute or until sauce is slightly thick, stirring constantly. Serve sauce over chicken. 

Yield: 4 servings (serving size: 1 chicken breast half and 2 tablespoons sauce)

CALORIES 296 (23% from fat); FAT 7.6g (satfat 3g, monofat 2.9g, polyfat 0.8g); PROTEIN 43.8g; CARBOHYDRATE 11.3g; FIBER 0.9g; CHOLESTEROL 105mg; IRON 2.4mg; SODIUM 787mg; CALCIUM 62mg; 
Cooking Light, MARCH 2004


*Chicken with Sun-Dried Tomato Sauce*

Sun-dried tomatoes and balsamic vinegar elevate chicken to a dinner fit for company. 


1 (8-ounce) jar oil-packed sun-dried tomato halves
4 (6-ounce) skinless, boneless chicken breast halves
1/4 teaspoon salt, divided
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1 cup fat-free, less-sodium chicken broth
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1/2 teaspoon balsamic vinegar

Drain sun-dried tomatoes in a sieve over a bowl, reserving oil. Set aside 1 1/2 tablespoons reserved oil to cook chicken. Finely chop 1/4 cup tomatoes; set aside for sauce. Place remaining oil and tomatoes in sun-dried tomato jar; reserve for another use.
Place each chicken breast half between 2 sheets of heavy-duty plastic wrap; pound to 1/2-inch thickness using a meat mallet or rolling pin. Sprinkle chicken evenly with 1/8 teaspoon salt and pepper.

Heat 1 1/2 tablespoons reserved oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium heat. Add chicken; cook 6 minutes on each side or until done. Remove chicken from pan; keep warm.

Add chopped sun-dried tomatoes, 1/8 teaspoon salt, broth, oregano, and vinegar; bring to a boil, scraping pan to loosen browned bits. Cook until broth mixture is reduced to 1/2 cup (about 3 minutes). Serve sauce over chicken. 

Yield: 4 servings (serving size: 1 chicken breast half and 2 tablespoons sauce)

CALORIES 254 (29% from fat); FAT 8.2g (satfat 1.4g, monofat 4.9g, polyfat 1.1g); PROTEIN 40.4g; CARBOHYDRATE 2.3g; FIBER 0.6g; CHOLESTEROL 99mg; IRON 1.7mg; SODIUM 387mg; CALCIUM 29mg; 
Cooking Light, JANUARY 2005


*Mixed Greens with Sun-Dried Tomato Vinaigrette*

1/4 cup sun-dried tomatoes, packed without oil (about 6)
1/2 cup boiling water
1 cup chopped seeded peeled tomato
2 tablespoons balsamic vinegar
1 garlic clove, minced
1 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
12 cups mixed salad greens
1 cup shredded carrot (about 2)

Combine sun-dried tomatoes and boiling water in a bowl; let stand 30 minutes. Drain, reserving water; chop sun-dried tomatoes. Combine sun-dried tomatoes, 1 cup chopped tomato, vinegar, and garlic in a blender; process until smooth. Add reserved tomato liquid, oil, salt, and pepper; process until smooth. Combine greens and carrot in a large bowl; add vinaigrette. tossing well. 

Yield: 8 servings (serving size: 1 1/2 cups)



*Sun-Dried Tomato Spiced Shrimp*

To get the most flavor from the marinade, press the sides of the bag when you turn it during the marinating process. 


1 (8-ounce) jar oil-packed sun-dried tomato halves
1 cup chopped fresh cilantro
1/2 teaspoon lemon rind
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
1 1/4 teaspoons curry paste
1 1/2 pounds large shrimp, peeled and deveined
Cooking spray

Drain sun-dried tomatoes in a sieve over a bowl, reserving oil. Place 1 tablespoon reserved oil in a food processor. Coarsely chop 1 cup tomatoes; add to food processor. Place remaining oil and sun-dried tomatoes in sun-dried tomato jar; reserve for another use. Add cilantro, rind, juice, and curry to food processor; process until smooth. Combine tomato mixture and shrimp in a large zip-top plastic bag. Seal and marinate in refrigerator 2 hours, turning bag occasionally. Remove shrimp from bag; discard marinade.
Prepare grill to medium-high heat.

Place shrimp on grill rack coated with cooking spray; grill 3 minutes on each side or until done. 

Yield: 4 servings (serving size: about 6 ounces)

CALORIES 224 (25% from fat); FAT 6.1g (satfat 1g, monofat 2.5g, polyfat 1.5g); PROTEIN 35.5g; CARBOHYDRATE 5.7g; FIBER 1.2g; CHOLESTEROL 259mg; IRON 4.8mg; SODIUM 292mg; CALCIUM 102mg;


----------



## jkath (Dec 28, 2004)

Marmalady - the instructions say to add egg, but there's none listed. Is it just one? Also, how do you make the nests? Could you make them in a mini muffin pan?
Thanks!


----------



## htc (Dec 28, 2004)

Thanks for all the great recipes!  

PA Baker, how did your hubby do on South Beach?  That's what I've been on for about a year now.  Needed to go back to P1 since I've been eating so much junk food over the holidays.


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 28, 2004)

htc said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the great recipes!
> 
> PA Baker, how did your hubby do on South Beach?  That's what I've been on for about a year now.  Needed to go back to P1 since I've been eating so much junk food over the holidays.



HTC, he started out great.  The first time he did it, about a year ago fall, he lost 20 lbs.  He had 20 more to go and those have been the problem ones.  When he sticks to P1 very strictly he does well; it's when he tries to do P2 or some sort of happy medium that he struggles.  He travels a good deal for work so that tends to trip him up.

From a "nagging wife" standpoint, I like when he's on it because he normally isn't a big veggie eater.  This gets him eating a lot more.

He started back on P1 two days ago.  First day he was down 2 lbs, 2nd day he was down 1 1/2.  Do you have trouble once you go off P1 craving all of the "prohibited" foods even more?  That drives him nuts--plus he feels he gains easier than before, too.

I'd be happy to exchange some more recipies with you.  I'm always looking for some variety when he does this!


----------



## marmalady (Dec 28, 2004)

jkath said:
			
		

> Marmalady - the instructions say to add egg, but there's none listed. Is it just one? Also, how do you make the nests? Could you make them in a mini muffin pan?
> Thanks!



Ooops - my cut and paste wasn't cuttin and pastin right today!  It'sone egg in the filling.

If you're making the nests from phyllo dough, take the strips and just wrap them around your little finger - keep wrapping, and you'll have a little basket.  Easier to see than explain!

Note, tho, that I have made these using the frozen 'Athens' phyllo cups, premade, and they're just fine.


----------



## AllenOK (Dec 28, 2004)

Sun-dried Tomato Basil Dressing

10 Basil leaves, fresh, large 
2 Garlic cloves, large 
4 Sun-dried tomatoes, Large, oil-packed 
6 T Olive oil 
¼ c Balsamic vinegar
1 t Salt 
½ t Sugar 
¼ t Red pepper flakes, dried 

	In a food processor, with machine running, drop garlic through feed tube and mince. Scrape down sides of bowl. Add drained sun-dried tomatoes and process until finely chopped, scraping down bowl as needed. Add olive oil, vinegar, salt, sugar and red pepper flakes. Process until tomatoes are pureed, about 1 ½ minutes. Add basil and pulse several times. Transfer to small bowl. Cover and let stand at room temperature. Re-whisk before using if necessary.


----------



## jkath (Dec 28, 2004)

Thanks so much, Marmalady!

This recipe sounds so good!


----------

